# From colorado to north padre any tips for wade fishing???



## MRGLOCK (Nov 14, 2011)

I moved from Colorado to North Padre Island.I have been Flyfishing for over 25 years.I have done alot of research,but tips from people who have been around the coast for a long time would be priceless and helpfull.Is there anyone out there that can recomend some wade fishing spots around North Padre? Any FLY recomendations???

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Scott F (Aug 26, 2005)

Excellent sight fishing for reds at dead mans hole. Turn off 361 at 27.6523. -97.1903 (see google earth) & drive to water edge. Can make it in a car. Suggest staying in less than shin deep water. Good luck.


----------



## miguel4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Would you recheck your #'s please?


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

*Slide your feet*. In my experience when fishing is good there are lots of sting rays too (they eat same stuff as reds & trout). Keep a well stocked first aid kit in car and boat with sting ray kit.

*Wear long pants* or waders, also when fishing is good there always seems to be lots of stinging, biting stuff. simple nylon pants keeps this off.

*Wear long sleeve shirt *keeps the sun off making for better relaxed trip.

*Sunscreen *will allow you to fish second day. Sunburns ruin trips as quick as anything. So convince, cajole, beg, strong arm your partners to do the same. If they are burned it will ruin your trip. It's ok to have white ears, noses, back of the neck and cheeks slathered with sunscreen. the stuff is cheap and worth the good night sleep you with have with no sunburn.

*Have fun* thats why we do it.

IMHO if you do the first five steps religiously the rest just gets easier, you'll work out pattern, line weight, leader, rod, where to go, .......... as you'll be safe and in good spirits.

Pete A.

PS.: I wade fish along Packery Channel from time to time. Sizable Skipjack are often very willing to do battle along with some reds & specks and the possiblity of a snook.


----------



## Jetpadge (Mar 17, 2011)

contact Capt. David Rowsey down there, he is the best.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

are you in corpus.


----------



## MRGLOCK (Nov 14, 2011)

Yea im in Corpus.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

My best advice is to go out with a guide who can show you the ropes in that area. One I know down in Corpus is Freddie Lynch. He is top notch and happy to share info. You can contact him via his site:

http://www.flyfishcorpus.com/


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Fred is the man. I have fished with him a couple of times, once in Galveston and once out of Corpus. He will take you where the fish are and show you what you need to know. Then it's up to you to catch one. He is a mild mannered guide and very easy to get along with.


----------

